# Baked Goods / Sweet FO Recs



## SoapyStacy (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm looking for some of your top favorite FO's that smell liked baked goods, sweets, spices, etc.  I don't generally like floral/herbal/earthy scents.

Some I've seen on here that I'd like to try are:

*Peak*
Wild Mountain Honey
Cranberry Apple Marmalade
Pink Sugar

*Bramble Berry*
Oatmeal Milk & Honey

*Daystar*
Milk Sugar Kisses

*Scent Works*
Tupelo Honey
Vaniglia del Madagascar

What else do you think?  Also anything with vanilla or fruits, as long as it's not too floral.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 16, 2012)

Milk Sugar Kisses is excellent. It smells like a comforting mug of warm, sweetened milk.  I actually like to use it in a dual-scented layered soap using ScentWorks Tupelo Honey (one of the other scents on your list) as the other scent/layer. The combo of the two in one soap reminds me of the scent of a newborn baby. I also use it in another blend (see below)

Re: Oatmeal, Milk & Honey- I make my own oatmeal, milk and honey out of two different FO's because all the OMH's I've tried just don't cut it with me- too cherry/almondy instead of sweet, oaty and milky. You can get an awesome OMH by mixing Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses with Oregon Trails OMH, which is probably the best OMH out of all the ones I've tried (absolutely no cherry/almond notes), but it's too light on the milk part for me. Adding some Milk Sugar Kisses to it makes for a perfect OMH if I do say so myself.  

Scent Works Vaniglia del Madagascar is a favorite among my family and friends as a perfume spray. It's a sophisticated, sexy sort of vanilla. I soaped it once, but wasn't as impressed with the scent soaped as compared to my perfume spray.

I have ScentWorks Pink Sugar, but not Peak's. It's sweet and yummy smelling.

Some of my favorite fruit scents are:

Mango Tea from SweetCakes
White Peach from ScentWorks
Mango Sobet from WSP
Passionfruit & Guava from Peaks
Green Apple from SweetCakes
Bartlet Pear from Peaks
Blueberry from SweetCakes
Black Raspberry Vanilla from WSP
Raspberry Lemonade from WSP


IrishLass


----------



## Genny (Feb 16, 2012)

What are you using the fo's for (cp, mp, candles, etc)?

Here's some that I've really liked from NGC:
Blackberry Jam ~ accelerates a little, but scent is worth it
Dreamsicle ~ the orange fades a little in cp, but still very yummy
Hot Cocoa
Strawberry Preserves ~ Pretty strong, so I use less than usual
Green Tea
Raspberry Lemonade ~ cp'd it & turned my soap a light yellow
White Tea & Ginger
Carrot Cupcake ~ only used it in mp, so I don't know how it does in cp
Apples & Oak ~ more apple than oak, but still very good
Brown Sugar & Fig
Lemon ~ reminded me of Lemonhead candy

Symphony Scents  
Ginger Papaya ~ smells like ginger ale to me.

I only order that one scent from SS and I only use it for stuff for me because I like it so much.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 16, 2012)

Peak Cranberry Apple Marmalade is wonderful.

If you're going to try a Pink Sugar, go for the Scent Works version.  It's worth the upcharge.

I have used TSW's Vaniglia in lotion but not by itself in soap.

Can't help on the others; sorry!


----------



## SoapyStacy (Mar 2, 2012)

I ended up ordering the following:

*Daystar*
Milk Sugar Kisses
Buttermilk & Honey
Skin on Skin
Paradise

*Oregon Trails*
Oatmeal Milk & Honey
Caribbean Pineapple
Bee My Honey

*Scent Works*
Pink Sugar
Blue Sugar
London Lemon Curd
Tupelo Honey
Vaniglia de Madigascar
and their "budget" Green Apple fragrance

Hopefully I'll be well pleased in a week or so!


----------



## rileylite (Mar 2, 2012)

If you like citrus, the kumquat from Brambleberry is my all time favorite fragrance oil. It's sweet but not too heavy and just smells like the most fresh, delicious, heavenly fruit ever. I can't stop smelling it, I'm obsessed.


----------



## SoapyStacy (Mar 10, 2012)

Long overdue - here's what I thought of my purchases:

*Daystar*
Milk Sugar Kisses
_  Liked it.  Sweet, milky, almost buttery.  I will definitely blend this one with something else._

Buttermilk & Honey
_Eh.  Doesn't really smell like buttermilk or honey.  I will probably use this at a very low % in some hair product that I don't want to "smell like anything" but still have a titch of fragrance._

Skin on Skin
_Liked it.  A very light, powdery musk.  Will probably blend with something sweet to tone down sweetness._

Paradise
_Can't decide.  I understand why it was described as a fizzy pop, lemon-lime smell.  I will reserve judgement until I've used it in something._
*

Oregon Trails*
Oatmeal Milk & Honey
_Didn't really like it.  Maybe I only think I like OMH scents, because I haven't found one yet that smelled like oatmeal, milk, or honey.  This smells cinnamon-y._

Caribbean Pineapple
_Love it!  Smells just like a fresh pineapple, very strong._

Bee My Honey
_Yuck.  Almond.  With a touch of sweet behind.  I really really dislike almond._

*Scent Works*
Pink Sugar
_It's ok.  Too perfumey.  I thought it was going to smell like... pink sugar.  I may blend a tiny bit into something sweet._

Blue Sugar
_Yuck Yuck Yuck. Smells like cologne.  Yuck_

London Lemon Curd
_Fantastic!  I could eat this!  Smells like a lemon bar to me.  Heavy on the lemon, with a good bit of vanilla/cookie smell, too.  I'm going to bathe in this stuff!_

Tupelo Honey
_Ok.  Doesn't really smell like honey, though, if you smell it side-by-side._

Vaniglia de Madigascar
_This one's pretty good.  It's a perfumey vanilla, but in a good way.  I may still blend it with something sweet._

and their "budget" Green Apple fragrance 
_ Actually it is Macintosh Apple.  I like this one, smells like my aunt's house.  Reminds me of an apple potpourri._


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 10, 2012)

SoapyStacy said:
			
		

> Maybe I only think I like OMH scents, because I haven't found one yet that smelled like oatmeal, milk, or honey.  This smells cinnamon-y.



I know what you mean. Most of the ones I've tried have smelled like cherry/almond, but OT's was the first (and only) I ever smelled that didn't have that cherry/almond note. However, you are right, it _is_ cinnamon-y, and the cinnamon undertone only intensifies even more in my CP. _But_ (some good news), since you also bought Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses, you are just 2 pipettes and cottonball away from creating the most perfect OMH blend. Go ahead and blend the two drop by drop on a cottonball or in a small bottle, playing around with the ratios (and making sure to keep track of how much of each that you add), and see how you like it. Seriously, the combination of the two makes for the _perfect _OMH if you ask me. It (the blend) soaps great, too, and only discolors to a light tan. I won't tell you the exact ratios I use because I might have to kill you if I did  :wink: , but my blend contains more of the Milk Sugar Kisses than it does OT's OMH. If you do try it, let me know what you think.

IrishLass


----------



## SoapyStacy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks IrishLass.  I did try it, and liked 5:1, Milk Sugar Kisses : Oatmeal Milk & Honey.  I'll probably try that in my next shampoo!

ETA:  Even better, I liked 20:4:1, Milk Sugar Kisses : Oatmeal Milk & Honey : Apple Jack & Peel.

It added just a teensy bit of sweetness.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome!

IrishLass


----------



## AmyW (Mar 13, 2012)

If you like almond smells, I soaped with Peak's Almond Pastries today and it smells soooo good. I want to eat it.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 15, 2012)

I like Oatmeal Milk and Honey from every supplier I've ever tried it from.  I also like Frosted Pink Cupcake from Southern Garden Scents.  It goes black-brown in cold process, though.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree that you better like almond to appreciate Oregon Trails' Bee My Honey.  Fortunately I do.    And ditto for the Buzzy Baby Buttermilk Bath, although I think it's a bit softer almond note than the former.


----------



## saltydog (Apr 19, 2012)

AmyW said:
			
		

> If you like almond smells, I soaped with Peak's Almond Pastries today and it smells soooo good. I want to eat it.



Amy, have you tried this one yet? i want to try it too, can't find any info on how it discolors!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Apr 19, 2012)

SoapyStacy said:
			
		

> I ended up ordering the following:
> 
> *Daystar*
> Milk Sugar Kisses
> ...



Oregon Trail OMH is ridiculously fabulous. I like most of their FO's.

I love Cranberry Apple Marmalade from Peak as well- it's really nice but will brown if you don't stabilize it.


----------



## pgnlady (Apr 20, 2012)

For Oatmeal Milk and Honey I like Brambleberry or Sweet Cakes (they smell the same to me but BB's is cheaper).  I personally didn't care for OT's because it was too much cinnamon.

Peak's Sugar Cookie, Amish Harvest, & Banana Nut Bread are fabulous.

Aroma Haven's Monkey Farts, Grandma's Kitchen (SNC version), and Welcome Home are really yummy too.

I can't believe you didn't like Scent Works Pink or Blue Sugar... LOVE those both personally.  They aren't a bakery scent for sure, but still great scents in my opinion.  It's funny how individual scent is for people, I've got quite a few family members that just love Love Spell, and I can't stand it.  At craft shows I will sell out of any Lemongrass/Sage scents... and to me it just smells like Pledge...lol.  It's fascinating.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 21, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Re: Oatmeal, Milk & Honey- I make my own oatmeal, milk and honey out of two different FO's because all the OMH's I've tried just don't cut it with me- too cherry/almondy instead of sweet, oaty and milky. You can get an awesome OMH by mixing Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses with Oregon Trails OMH, which is probably the best OMH out of all the ones I've tried (absolutely no cherry/almond notes), but it's too light on the milk part for me. Adding some Milk Sugar Kisses to it makes for a perfect OMH if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



uuggghh!  IrishLass, i knew you had an OMH you recommended, but for some reason I had it stuck in my head that you mixed Buttermilk & Honey (DS) with Milk Sugar Kisses.  That's what I get for thinking.  I should have dug around before I ordered.  However, I do like the Buttermilk & Honey from DS and will still try to add some MSK to it to see what scent I end up with.

Stacy- Peak's Banana Nut Bread definitely ends up with a baked goods note, but i thought it lost most of the banana smell.  I used it with my oatmeal, milk & honey soap as the only FO.  It does retain the bakery type scent and discolors dark brown.


----------

